# Fill 'er up!



## Xmetal (Sep 15, 2006)

Randoms from last night.


----------



## photo gal (Sep 15, 2006)

These don't look like snapshots OR bloopers to me!!  : )

I especially dig that first shot!!!


----------



## MG TF 135 (Sep 15, 2006)

I second that. What are these doing in here. #1 rocks.


----------



## mcoppadge (Sep 15, 2006)

Definately. Number 1 is sweet.


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks fellas. :hug::


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 28, 2006)

Beautiful car and great vanity plate... i love the lighting and angles


----------

